

Twitter List for YC Applicants - wdm954

Congrats to the startups that were chosen by YC to interview. For those of us who are continuing to bootstrap I'd like to take this opportunity to create a network out of the promising entrepreneurs that are still dedicated to making *it happen for their startups.<p>Please post your Twitter usernames here. I would like to follow you all, and hoping we'll all follow each other. I'll also create a Twitter list from the names posted here.<p>I'll start...<p>@wdm954
@taweetcom
======
JCThoughtscream
Excellent idea. Thoughtscream Media doesn't even have an official site up yet,
at this time - alas, almost certainly one of the many flaws in our
application. Oh well, it didn't cost us to make the effort, even if we're so
barely starting out, the wheels've barely begun to turn.

Actually, does content format experiments on a /personal/ blog even count as
going anywhere right now?

In lieu of getting into a debate about that, our twitter accounts:

@ThoughtScreamM (group) @JCThoughtscream (editor) @SCThoughtscream (technical)

I'll post my audiovisual cofounder's account once I convince him that
Twitter's actually worth investing time in.

------
gridspy
Gridspy - Power monitoring on the web <http://your.gridspy.co.nz/powertech/>

I'm bootstrapping without having applied to YC - We are based in NZ with
families so YC not practical. However, I have read every single one of Paul
Graham's excellent essays.

@gridspy

------
newy
@optask @euwyn

<http://optask.com> \- Outsourcing on a micro level, give us a ping on twitter
(@optask) for some free minutes to try out the service. Get help with
marketing grunt work, simple Photoshop work, web research.

------
wdm954
Here is the list so far...

<http://twitter.com/wdm954/startup-entrepreneurs>

If anyone else wants on post your @username here.

------
joshOiknine
@joshOiknine @luisVega @bindder

Connecting your social messaging Site is not up yet but alpha is expected in
the next month. bindder.com

------
vesp
Nice idea!

@visualizeus : Social bookmarking for pictures

<http://visualizeus.com>

------
flooha
Cool!

@flooha - App + addon builder and hosting.

<http://flooha.com>

------
chaosprophet
Great idea. This might actually get me to start using Twitter again. I'm
@chaosprophet.

------
david927
And for non-YC applicants too. I'm in: @brodlist

------
MichaelTroy
I like your thinking - @michaeltroy - artsbox.com

------
Ye-Ha
@BHeard

BHeardUSA.com

#BHeard

~~~
Ye-Ha
whoops, embarrassing typo! It's @BHeardUSA on Twitter!

------
Ye-Ha
How's the list going?

------
pzupan
Great idea. @pzupan

------
j0seph
@trekfon

------
pramit
@pramit

